# What's on a MAC freelance resume?



## duddelle (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm great with makeup, but I haven't any freelance experience to build a resume and portfolio to give to my MAC counters. I do have a few years of retail experience, though. What are some good ideas for volunteering my talents to gain the experience MAC wants?


----------

